# EyeConnect / Reseau macx / PS3



## TRN (12 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

Je viens d'acquerir une PS3 et je cherche un retour d'exp pour utiliser le couple PS3/MAC en media center

Apparement des pistes avec eyeconnect

Je recherche retour experience

Merci a vous


----------



## poissonfree (12 Décembre 2007)

Que veux-tu faire réellement  ?


----------



## fpoil (12 Décembre 2007)

twonkymedia center autre serveur upnp (shareware)

eyeconnect a l'air instable avec la PS3, testé brièvement et pas convaincu

il y a un long post ouvert sur macbi....

une chose à rajouter : la PS3 est hypersensible sur les fichiers video qu'elle peut lire : uniquement mpeg2 (les vob sont lus un à un) et .mp4 avec du H264 profil 4.1 uniquement


----------



## TRN (30 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

Je teste actuellement EyeConnect,  avc PS3 et MAC
interressant comme MediaCenter (Dvix lisible)

meme avec une PSP, elle se connecte a la PS3  et pouvez regarder les Dvix sur la PSP dans le lit   si si ....  


@+


----------



## bluheim (30 Décembre 2007)

TRN a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je teste actuellement EyeConnect,  avc PS3 et MAC
> interressant comme MediaCenter (Dvix lisible)
> ...



La version 1.5.1 de EyeConnect est effectivement excellente. Pas de support AAC (argh, seulement MP3 pour l'instant) mais ça viendra certainement. Le reste fonctionne parfaitement pour le moment, et je crois que je vais lâcher mes 30... :love:


----------



## bluheim (31 Décembre 2007)

Puisqu'on en est à causer serveur multimédia, je vais dans la semaine finaliser le mien. Il est à base de Mac Mini (sous MacOS X Server), de borne Aiport Express et de PS3, le tout relié en Ethernet Gigabit (pour le streaming Mini->PS3) et en WiFi (pour les autres Mac de la maison). Je vous tiendrais au courant des performances mais ça me semble une solution relativement peu onéreuse et très très efficace.


----------



## TRN (3 Janvier 2008)

Donc pour ma part j'opte pour la solution PS3 + EyConnect et un iBook donc une mauvaise chute a eu reaison de l'ecran
une borne Airport Express avec ses disques durs au c.l


----------



## patricepnc (21 Janvier 2008)

salut, jhesite entre apple tv et ps3 , pour media center, mais a mon avis ce dernier plus interessant vu le lecteur DVD etc.. 

J'ai peur ceci dit d'avoir des problemes pour lire via PS3 les films HD que lon va pouvoir louer via itunes, quen pensez vous ? 
Merci


----------



## TRN (9 Avril 2008)

Bjr

avoue etre un Pro Apple mais la PS3 est une excellente solution en plus du BR


----------



## macandnews (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter une PS3 et j'ai voulu tester la lecture de photos, musique, etc... qui se trouvent sur mon Mac, mais ça ne fonctionne pas  

J'utilise un routeur avec Wifi TrendNet dont j'ai activé la fonction UPnP
La PS3 accède au réseau par Wifi et la connexion fonctionne correctement.
Mon Powerbook est sous Mac OS 10.4.11 et accède au réseau par câble Ethernet.

J'ai installé et activé la démo d'Elgato EyeConnect 1.5.3 sur mon Powerbook.

Sur la PS3, si je vais dans le dossier "Photos" et "recherche de serveur multimédia", j'obtiens le message : aucun serveur trouvé  !!   

Ai-je loupé quelque chose ?
Sur le Mac, faut-il activer autre chose qu'EyeConnect ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## denousse (18 Mai 2008)

VA sur ce site: http://www.macps3.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=38


----------



## macandnews (18 Mai 2008)

denousse a dit:


> VA sur ce site: http://www.macps3.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=38




Merci, j'y ai trouvé la solution à mon problème   
C'est le pare-feu de Mac OS X qui empêchait la connexion avec la PS3. J'ai ouvert le port 2170 comme précisé dans le tutoriel et maintenant ça marche ................ ou presque  !!

L'affichage des photos fonctionne très bien, par contre, j'ai un problème avec la lecture des mp3 
Tous les morceaux que j'essaye d'écouter s'arrêtent au bout de 56 secondes  :hein:

Voilà, si quelqu'un à une solution ...... merci


----------



## Wistiti76 (15 Juin 2008)

J'ai le même soucis... et le problème est connu :

http://faq.elgato.com/index.php/mor...laystation_3_have_problems_playing_mp3_files/

Remet la 1.5.1 et ça fonctionnera très bien !


----------



## macandnews (15 Juin 2008)

Wistiti76 a dit:


> J'ai le même soucis... et le problème est connu :
> 
> Elgato Systems FAQ
> 
> Remet la 1.5.1 et ça fonctionnera très bien !



Merci. Reste plus qu'à attendre qu'ils trouvent une solution.


----------



## atari.fr (7 Octobre 2009)

bonjour

ca fonctionne toujours avec snow leopard ?

merci


----------

